# i am sick to my stomach.



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i literally lost all of the private land i hunt a day before deer bow season started. the landowner/best friend and not a hunter, garanteed me he was not going to lease it out i drive out to my spot and see club hunting signs posted on the land. with a sick feeling in my stomach and 2 stands and 2 cameras on the land i call my friend. he says it was leased the person leasing has never had plans to hunt it just does not want "his deer on his land" crossing over and getting shot.

i am just sick about it. did not put up much of a fight the guy is one of my best friends, and i won't become the guy who loses friendships over game animals, but told him i was pretty disappointed he did not let me know since i have been scouting the area since the beginning of july and have 2 stands and cameras still sitting there(i have since went and got them).

whether is big money in decoys, land or what ever. the little guys are losing. geese, deer and phesants have a bigger price tag on their head than an armed robber these days, somethings wrong.

thanks for listening to that i had to tell someone.

_________________


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's real tough, kinda seems like he low balled you and didn't care.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

that sucks


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It seems hunting is all about $$$$$$ nowdays, really sad


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is wrong...


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

That sucks real bad man. I had the same thing happen to me last year when the estate had been switched to his son inlaw. The son inlaw didn't tell me or my dad until after bow and muzzleloader and wanted us to leave our stands til for a couple weeks so he could hunt out of them during rifle season. Good luck finding another place.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Lost opportunities has much more impact on the decline in hunting than anti-hunting groups and gun laws in my opinion. My uncle, who is now 80 and has hunted all of his life, has always said we cannot let the "Fat CAts" take away our hunting opportunities........not sure how to stop it though.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Norm the fact that your best friend tells you this one day before the season opens tells me you need to find new friends.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Norm . Sorry for the poor advice. Senility in sneaking up on me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Old hunter, what did I miss? I thought your first post was dead on. Norm, it's a crappy deal and I know friendships are treasure. Your friend should have considered you when making the choice. I hope you find a great spot and bag a trophy this year but in my opinion, friendships go two ways. It shouldn't be a one sided thing. If you were one of my "best friends", I would never have pulled the rug on you at this late date without you being consulted first. my :2cents:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry to hear this Norm, you are in a tough area. I have some access in your area and it is getting tougher every year.

This post ties into the waterfowl post in the open forum, imo. Whose deer are they? I don't get this, I come from an ag background and this deal is bad for everyone. It is not good management, it is not good farming, and it is not good sportsmanship and ethics. It is further declining hunting and hunting the way we know it in ND. Greed destroys, it is getting worse every year. :eyeroll:

The landowner has every right to do what they want, it is too bad they chose this course.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just have to add a little bit to this to make myself more sick. I had 2 cameras out there when i was told i could not hunt. I finally got to look at the pics last night. I had by far the biggest buck i have had on a trail on it. i just about puked when i saw it. uke:

i still am going to get some pics printed up b/c it a perfect broadside pic of a bruiser


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

another up date. on the recomendation of my bro-in-law on a spot he rifle hunts i made some phone calls last night and looks like i found another very good spot to scout. i thanked the guy a million times for the access. i have a few place on public land but nothing like the access he gave me. those are the guys you buy a case a beer for :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Seems like a really crappy thing for a best friend to do to you. Money is money, but like others have said, friends are priceless. Did he ever mention the words "I am sorry"?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The area you hunt has been going that way for years. I have been pushed off of tons of land due to big $ interests. It is sicken and I feel your pain. If this guy was a so-called friend he should of let you know what he was doing, he knew you were putting time, and sweat in. I would definitely re-evaluate that friendship. Not because of the game, but the way you were treated.
Something has to be done to stop this big $ leasing bull$!#*!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Miost of can definitely agree this is a bad deal. As free lancers we all probably have the high standard "if I have to pay I won't hunt".

With the economic times and tough challenges facing farmers every year it is easy to see how they can give into the the offer of "big bucks" sorry for the pun sb "big dollars".

We all feel for you Norm, good luck. Sometimes things like this happen for a reason and you might actually get lucky and bag a giant at your new spot.

Too the rest of us let's stick to our standard and not give into pay hunting.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've been hunting birds around Oakes for many years and its just about ruined.

Norm I agree with the other posters above this guys not a good friend.

I'm glad you found a new spot hope you get a big one.

You ought to post the picture of the big buck and give GPS cooodinates :wink:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

well here the buck i missed out on woulda been the deer of a lifetime for me









heres another good one from the same cam


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
I would be disapointed about loosing out on a chance on him too,


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yep....that would make me sick to my stomach as well!

That buck would be a deer of a lifetime for anybody!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

This is why there needs to be a cap and lottery on NR bow tags. This is a problem that has progressively become larger and will only get worse.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Read the post again Matt, the lessee never intends to hunt it. He just doesn't want HIS deer being chased away. The Problem in this case and most of the cases is the RESIDENT that is LEASING the land shutting out his NEIGHBORS.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

swift said:


> Read the post again Matt, the lessee never intends to hunt it. He just doesn't want HIS deer being chased away. The Problem in this case and most of the cases is the RESIDENT that is LEASING the land shutting out his NEIGHBORS.


Agree, Matt do not make this a NR/Resident issue, too many discussions on that topic elsewhere.

This is just a bad deal where a "good" friend let a good friend down, probably because of the money.


----------



## Peta Hater (Oct 9, 2009)

Maverick said:


> Yep....that would make me sick to my stomach as well!
> 
> That buck would be a deer of a lifetime for anybody!


X 2

Knowing that buck was there would be a kick in the nuts first. The sick feeling comes right after


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey swift the land ownere may not hunt but did you notice that norm said there were club hunting signs posted. Means some club is paying money for their members to hunt there. I agree with Matt, most of these clubs cater to high paying NR How much more would the rest of us have to divvy up for a bow tag to severely limit NR numbers and still keep the state officials happy. I would pay more.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

deacon said:


> swift said:
> 
> 
> > Read the post again Matt, the lessee never intends to hunt it. He just doesn't want HIS deer being chased away. The Problem in this case and most of the cases is the RESIDENT that is LEASING the land shutting out his NEIGHBORS.
> ...


Its a rotten deal. But saying capping NR tags or incorporating a lottery system wont curb the leasing issue is turning a blind eye. It will SURELY put a damper on this practice. In the area I hunt (not far from this area in question) there are several large leases tied up by out of staters.

The writing is on the wall. MANY other states have already slid down this slippery slope where money talks, the rest of us pound the public ground. We need to learn from them or ND too will be a pay to play state.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

ouch. nice buck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

swift said:


> Read the post again Matt, the lessee never intends to hunt it. He just doesn't want HIS deer being chased away. The Problem in this case and most of the cases is the RESIDENT that is LEASING the land shutting out his NEIGHBORS.


I realize that...I guess I was just making a broad generalization as to the state of bow hunting in ND.

I have a friend who had a farmer tell him during the season he couldn't hunt the spot he's hunted for years. An outfitter leased it. That weekend Babe Winkleman was there filming a hunt...no lie.

If you think waterfowl is bad, deer are way worse when it comes to what people will pay. Bowhunting isn't just a fringe sport anymore where the pool isn't that big. It's huge now compared to ten years ago. Outfitters realize that bowhunting is big money, and guys from all over the country are coming to ND to pay big bucks to shoot a big deer.

I honestly think in time it will lock up much more land than waterfowl outfitting does.

It, unlike the waterfowl issue, is something that is still early enough where something might be able to be done about it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> It, unlike the waterfowl issue, is something that is still early enough where something might be able to be done about it.


 :beer:


----------

